

WHY AMERICA NEEDS A STOCK-MARKET CRASH - LekkoscPiwa
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/johncassidy/2013/10/why-america-could-use-a-stock-market-crash.html

======
lmm
The market as a stabilizing influence on politics has a noble history going
back to at least the Glorious Revolution in England, which was bloodless
largely because the bond markets wouldn't fund a war.

